# Western 2016 to 2019 or 2020



## BK1962 (Dec 17, 2020)

New here, searched threads but didn't see what I'm looking for so...

What I have:
2016 2500 HD Silverado
Western Unimount and standard blade

Im considering a new truck. It would be the same. A 2500HD Silverado just a newer year say 2019 or a 2020.
From what I see i'm pretty certain I can remove and reuse my frame brackets.
But I can't find specific info on the truck side harness. 
Does anyone know if the 2016 2500 Silverado truck side harness will fit a 2019 or 2020 2500 Silverado? 
Thanks
BK


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

2019 yes, 2020 no


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, BTW, that yes and no applies to both the wiring _and_ the frame. The frame will not fit a 2020


----------

